

Scientists "Herd" Cells In New Approach To Tissue Engineering - jcr
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2014/03/11/herding-cells-new-approach-to-tissue-engineering/

======
jcr
The mentioned paper, "Galvanotactic control of collective cell migration in
epithelial monolayers," published in "Nature Materials" is unfortunately pay-
walled and I haven't found any other copies:

[http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/nmat3891](http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/nmat3891)

[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/v13/n4/full/nmat3891.html](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/v13/n4/full/nmat3891.html)

